
Chinese students increasingly return home after studying abroad - srameshc
https://qz.com/1342525/chinese-students-increasingly-return-home-after-studying-abroad/
======
tonysdg
The ramifications of this trend -- and the likely political responses,
considering the current responses -- will be interesting (to say the least).
My rough prognostication (tuned for the U.S.):

* Western leaders (the U.S. in particular) will see this as a threat to their technological/economic dominance.

* In response, the number of educational visas will be severely limited at some point.

* Universities dependent on foreign students paying full tuition, especially smaller ones, will find themselves suddenly (or not-so-suddenly) strapped for cash.

* These colleges will lobby against visa restrictions, prompting further criticism from nationalist/populist entities/organizations, who will seek additional restrictions on loans/funding for such universities.

* Within 10-30 years, the capital crunch will eventually force smaller universities to merge (if possible) or close altogether.

* The wave of closures further damages technological innovation, harming overall economic output.

* The economic downturn results in even further cuts to university/college funding, creating a vicious cycle that ends only when most small universities are gone, leaving only massive state universities and a few small niche/boutique universities catering to elites.

I'm sure it won't turn out exactly like that -- and besides, closing some of
the more expensive universities may help bring tuitions down in general -- but
given the current political climate, I see the situation only getting worse
before it gets better.

------
loa-in-backup
With Chinese birth control in place they are probably driven by will to help
their parents out, because if not them, then who will

~~~
tslmy
they will take care of themselves if they can afford to sponsor their children
aboard

------
bgdkbtv
Way more opportunities in China to make a lot of money, especially after
studying abroad and bringing western ideas back home. I am not Chinese, but
speaking from experience.

~~~
vfulco2
I am seeing the same thing. I assist young Chinese academics abroad with
editing English resumes, enhancing LinkedIn Profiles, and interview coaching
before they enter the job market. Sometimes these are the same I assisted to
get into 1 and 2 year master's programs. Increasingly they wish to return
home. We also can't deny the negative impact of tightening visa situation in
the US.

